# 21rs Rear Slideout(bed)



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

WHEN I GOT MY 06 21RS THE BED SLIDEOUT PULLED OUT WITH NO PROBLEM AT ALL,NOW I HAVE TO YANK ON IT TO GET IT ALL THE WAY OUT,DOES ANYONE HAVE A SOLUTION?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When ours gets tough to move, some slide seal lubricant on the seals and some silicone spray on the rollers makes it slide like new again.

Check all the rollers including the ones on the ceiling as well as anyplace else the slide might bind up and cause it to be hard to move.

No need to yell, we can hear you







turn off the caps.

Mike


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

You may also have an issue under the slide out.

The black thing they cover the plywood with has a tendency to come unglued and bubble which can make the unit hard to pull out.

I have been just pressing mine back in place when it does it and so far it has worked but I may have to resort to another solution down the road if it gets too bad.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like you've gotten good advice...just wanted to add:

Our '06 slide slid nice and smoothly on the dealer's lot. When we got her home and wanted to show our new toy to the neighbors & friends, we had a dickens of a time pulling it out! Yanked, drug, pulled, cursed, yanked, jerked, cursed some more....

Then - after  eveyone left - we realized.....

It works so much better, and actually slides quite smoothly, if you 1st put the rails up


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Make sure its leveled to.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds likes you have more of a problem than this ...But open a window or door to break the suction. Makes it much easier to open ...

Ken


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had the same problem when I switched the supports (oops). Changed them and the problem went away. Whew!
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

As Tripp just suggested, your rails might be "handed". Carefully check each slide rail for any stamped markings, such as "R" or "L".

Having the rails on the wrong side could make it tough to move.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I couple of things to check

Make sure a door is open. The slide requires alot of air to move in
Check your rollers..are they dragging. My cover slide down blocking the roller
Check your support rails did the adjustment move? Mine did over time

Good luck

Thor


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> I couple of things to check
> 
> Make sure a door is open. The slide requires alot of air to move in
> Check your rollers..are they dragging. My cover slide down blocking the roller
> ...


I just had to adjust our slide by turning the adjustment screws at the ends of the rail supports. Slide now "slides" again









-CC


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

I think pretty much what everyone else is saying is great advice but I have had linen testers and 15 power printers loops out looking for the L and R on my supports and I'll be darned if I can find them. I've even put the bed out and pushed it back in and changed the supports pulled it out again and there is no difference.
Is this one of those tricks that old members pull on new members? At any rate good luck.

Aunt B


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

-->QUOTE(Aunt B @ Jul 18 2007, 03:50 PM) [snapback]232294[/snapback]
I think pretty much what everyone else is saying is great advice but I have had linen testers and 15 power printers loops out looking for the L and R on my supports and I'll be darned if I can find them. I've even put the bed out and pushed it back in and changed the supports pulled it out again and there is no difference.
Is this one of those tricks that old members pull on new members? At any rate good luck.

Aunt B
[/quote]

Didn't your Outback come with a bed pole tester? Do you have the comfort package?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

The bobber is not moving yet


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

-->QUOTE(Aunt B @ Jul 18 2007, 04:50 PM) [snapback]232294[/snapback]
I think pretty much what everyone else is saying is great advice but I have had linen testers and 15 power printers loops out looking for the L and R on my supports and I'll be darned if I can find them. I've even put the bed out and pushed it back in and changed the supports pulled it out again and there is no difference.
Is this one of those tricks that old members pull on new members? At any rate good luck.

Aunt B
[/quote]
Mine seems to be missing the 'L' 'R' "feature" as well. do you suppose there is that much variation in their manufacturing process?!?!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Our '07 had the right rail stamped with an "R". It is a very, very, very faint "R" that is on the metal bracket that hooks at the top just under the slide wheel. After finding it I went ahead and marked each rail with a Sharpie. The left rail was not marked at all.

Paul


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

This post *is* starting to sound a little like an April fools joke.







L & R rails? open a door to let air in?
I don't know







... maybe you guys are serious







but I haven't heard of either one and ours opens fine with the door closed and rails either side. That is some good advice to silicone the seals and rollers though. I'll get on that job tomorrow.








I do have a problem that the slide does not seal very well when open. We got some water in the inside during a heavy rain the other weekend. It was really coming down so I'm assuming it is puddling on the roof and getting past the seals. It also doesn't seal to the interior wall very well when you look closely.


----------



## Helen (Jul 26, 2015)

Can anyone please tell me where I can purchase rear slide bed support poles for 2007 18ft rs outbac???
Thanks


----------



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

I can say with *absolute Certainty*! Keep the door open when pulling out the bed or pushing it in! I Learned that real quick on our multi state camping adventure!
No April Fools joke there!


----------

